# Graphical error when booting from USB flash install



## killbox998 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello, I am attempting to install freebsd 11.2 on a lenovo laptop. When booting the initial screen render fine, but after selecting boot multi user this happens.





the installer starts but can't be read.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 11, 2018)

When the Beastie boot menu comes up go to loader.
Try to run sc(4) instead of the normal vt(4). Some boards need it.

#3] Escape to loader prompt
OK
`set kern.vty=sc`
`boot`
Then hit enter key.

If that works you can make it stick with this command after installation:
`echo kern.vty=sc >> /boot/loader.conf`


----------



## chrbr (Nov 12, 2018)

I have seen that on one laptop as well. If I remember correctly the resolution is not found out correctly. You can use a workaround and query modes in the loader(8) prompt by `gop list`. In my case I used the most likely parameter by `gop set 8`. That should end up with a proper resolution. `boot` starts the boot process. To make it permanent after installation add the line to /boot/loader.rc.local or create the file if it does not exist.


----------

